# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  sql injection

## bestsitedesign

سلام کسی در مورد جلوگیری از هک sql injection اطلاعاتی داره ؟

----------


## bestsitedesign

اگه میشه یه منبعی معرفی کنین که طریقه نوشتن کدهای php با امنیت بالا رو داشته باشه ممنون

----------


## ravand

در مورد pdo در php جستجو کنید.

----------


## hamedarian2009

این کتاب منبع خوبیه من خودم اینو کامل خوندم به شماهم پیشنهاد میکنم
http://it-ebooks.info/book/2055/

----------


## abbas-software

به نظرم بهتره در این موارد از پایه یاد گرفت و مرجع ها بهتر هستن: مثل توضیحات خود سایت PHP یا مثلا سوالات مرتبط در Stackoverflow  مثل این سوال می تونه اطلاعات خوبی بده...برای توضیح فارسی و ساده هم این لینک رو الان در بوکمارکم دیدم. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## mrmehrdad

می تونید از pdo  استفاده کنید در پی اچ پی یا هم از mysqli استفاده کنید و داده ها رو فیلتر کنید  . 
موفق باشید .

----------


## hadinahavandi

بهترین کار استفاده از PDO یا همون PHP Data Objects هستش.دوتا راه داره: راه اول اینه که:یه متدی به اسم quote داره که هر فیلد رو باید به صورت جداگانه بهش بدین تا اگر کاراکتر غیرمجاز توش بود quote اش بکنه.
راه دوم هم تو سایت PHP می تونید بخونید! :لبخند:

----------


## scofield007

برای جلوگیری از sql injection بهتر است شما از توابع آماده در php در قسمت PDO رو آموزش ببینید.به اضافه اینکه از توابعی استفاده کنید که ورودی های کاربر  رو چک کنه.مثل تابع mysqli_real_escape_string

موفق باشید

----------


## terminator68

سلام.
slinjection متدهای متفاوتی داره.....

شما اولین کاری که باید بکنید اینه که ورودی هایی که داره می خونه رو فیلتر کنه....
بعدش باید فیلد ها رو از داده های غیر مجاز به دتیابیس جلوگیری کنید.....

----------

